# Hot flushes during AF after failed IVF cycle



## pinkteapot (Jul 9, 2014)

OTD was today but AF started on Friday evening (11dp3dt).

AF has been really heavy and painful, and is lasting longer than normal for me. I'm also having shocking hot flushes which I don't normally get. Is this normal? Just had to take my top off while eating dinner!  

This was my first cycle so I don't know what to expect in terms of my body getting back to normal.


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi pink teapot 

Sorry to hear things haven't worked out -  

Yes I had terrible hot flushes after both fresh cycles and especially my first cycle. Mine were on and off for two months after. When I rang the clinic they said it wouldn't be the drugs as they leave the system pretty quick and when I spoke to gp she said it was probably hormones adjusting after ivf. 

So in all no straight forward answer really just that you are not alone and stay close to a fan. Very unpleasant when you get them. Hopefully they won't last too long for you. If you are concerned though ring your clinic or gp. Be interesting to see if you get the same answer. 

Xx


----------



## pinkteapot (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your experience. 

I need to book a follow-up appointment at the clinic to review the cycle so I will definitely ask about it. You're a trooper putting up with this for two months!


----------

